# Reuse JZBZ cell cups



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I reuse them most of the time. I put them on the cell bar and then install in the hive a day before grafting. The bees polish them right up.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I put them in boiling water and wipe em out with a paper towel, then graft into it, works good. I got 13 of 14 take on the 10th of may N3SKI


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Reuse JZsBZs cell cups*

I sometimes dip them into molten beeswax, holding them with a hemostat. Then I shake most of the wax off and let them cool. Afterwards they have a coating of beeswax over every surface. I've found that I get best acceptance of recycled cups when I buff out the inside of the cups using cotton swabs mounted in a dremel tool. It just takes a very light touch, too hard and it even melts the plastic. Perhaps offering them to be cleaned and polished by the nurse bees, prior to reuse would work better.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Reuse JZsBZs cell cups*

I hear from a lot of folks that they pile them in a box in the bee yard (under a screen bottom board would be perfect) and let the wax moth clean them up.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Reuse JZsBZs cell cups*

I used to swish them through some boiling water quickly in a hardware cloth dipper. If you don't do it quickly they will melt... Now I just rip off the old cells and cocoons and use them...


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Reuse JZsBZs cell cups*

I watched a video the other day about a monk that was demonstrating a all in one royal jelly extractor and he was showing off the way he cleaned off his equipment by taking some sort of clothes washing solution and the translation the video used for the solution was gasoline. So i am guessing some sort of dry cleaning solution the at you can get in Greece. the whole video was subtitles I can look for it again if you want a reference. He just put the gueen raising parts covered with wax proplis and put in a mason jar and poured the solution on shook it min or two it was clean. He said that after the cleaning the liquid just evaporated away.


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Reuse JZsBZs cell cups*

I am pretty new to beekeeping but neither gasoline nor dry leaning solvent have any qualities I really think are good for direct applications in beekeeping  just an opinion.


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Reuse JZsBZs cell cups*



Steves1967 said:


> I am pretty new to beekeeping but neither gasoline nor dry leaning solvent have any qualities I really think are good for direct applications in beekeeping  just an opinion.


I agree but if it evaporates way then a regular cleaning to remove any chem residue then maybe I am not sure but here is a link to the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twKZO36ouLU like i said not an advocate but just relay the possibility's.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Reuse JZsBZs cell cups*

I just let the mating nucs clean them out. When I check for queens I pull them out and save the clean ones (though some of them get filled with honey and I have to wash that out) and just use them the next graft (maybe rubbing off excess wax). Any one they haven't cleaned or the queen wasn't successfully mated goes in the junk pile just in case. It just isn't worth transmitting something unknown to save a 7 cent cell. I don't spend a lot of time cleaning them up.


----------

